# I think I got a fake CHI!! I need help to verify!



## talks (Apr 16, 2009)

*Hi everyone!
So I just recently purchased a CHI flat iron from a seller through amazon BUT I am very certain that what I got is completely fake! It just looks so cheap! If any of you own a chi 1" flat iron (black model) and can post a few pictures so that I can compare what I got I would REALLY appreciate it! What I'm looking for is a picture of the circle that has the brand name printed on there, a picture of the actual plates and the on/off switch and the plug. Thanks so much!!
*


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

maybe you can post a picture of the one you received so that people can compare theirs as well


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Apr 16, 2009)

check to see if its made in the us (texas) thats where the real ones are made.


----------



## talks (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, well now i'm certain mine is fake after reading this online:

I have been a hairstylist for 11 years, and I worked in a salon which was owned by a member of Farouk's National Artistic Team, and in that time I was able to learn alot about CHI irons. Our CHIs were sent to us directly from Farouk Systems rather than purchased from a distributor. Here is the definitive way to know if your first-generation original CHI is real or a fake:


Authentic CHI irons were manufactured in both the USA and China. If your CHI says made in Korea, it is probably a fake. The plastic of an authentic CHI should be matte black. If the black plastic on your original CHI is shiny, it is a fake. Original CHI irons have 2 prongs on the plug. There are no stickers on an authentic CHI, although there should be a silver-colored ink stamp by the power switch which says LED. Your CHI should also be stamped GLOBAL BEAUTY NETWORK, INC. in silver on the handle.


On authentic CHI irons, the ceramic should not chip or wear off. Cheap knockoffs are made with aluminum plates coated with ceramic. Also, the ceramic plates should "float". Press down on the plate and see if it moves. If the plate moves, or "floats", then you have the real deal.


On the original model, there is an R, not TM, after CHI. If you have the owner's manual, it should say GF-1001 on the cover, with contact info for Farouk Systems at the bottom. The manual should be printed in English and should contain a one-year warranty. On the inside of the handle it should say: Farouk Systems, Inc, and below that should be a certification number (for example, Certified to: CSA-C222). Although newer models are 20-25 watts, older CHIs were 35 watts.


The box your CHI came in should be printed in English, Spanish, and French. On the back of the box it should say: Manufactured for Farouk Systems, Inc. Houston TX 77090.


Unfortunately, many authentic CHI irons do have problems with their cords. Never wrap or wind your cord around the iron, as this can cause stress to the 360-degree swivel, which will lead to electrical problems.


Earlier this year, Farouk founder Farouk Shami issued a press release stating that he will be closing all overseas factories in an attempt to thwart counterfeiting. If you plan on buying a CHI in the future, make sure that it was made in the USA. Fake CHIs are common online, but have also been known to turn up in some salons and beauty supply stores. In order to prevent getting ripped off, take a knowledgeable stylist with you and have them take the CHI out of the box and examine it for you before you buy. A good stylist (hopefully) will be able to know the difference between a real CHI and a fake. Never buy a CHI online, no matter how reputable the seller is. Farouk, like most professional manufacturers, only sells to authorized dealers! 
__________________________________________________  __________________________ 
THis answered all my questions and the iron goes back today! I did take pictures but after reading this piece I don't need further verification and don't feel like cropping and pasting pictures. Unless of course, it would serve to help someone else. Thanks!


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 17, 2009)

i live in ca and i ordered mine from texas..i got it for like $300 a few years ago and it's the greatest thing alive..haha.


----------



## Logann669 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi i recently bought a CHI flat iron the original one from a well known salon in canada. Everything on my flat iron is right its got the box plus the beauty inc stuff like that but the difference is it has two black stickers with silver writing. It has the right codes and its a registered trade mark to Farouk and its made in the usa. but it has stickers and no LED printed beside the on and off switch. Do you think its fake?


----------



## Keri Girard (Sep 30, 2013)

mine has everything you said the r and the led in silver everything but says made in korea..so is it a fake


----------



## TENOKE (Aug 27, 2014)

I have worked at CHI USA for over five years. Some of our irons ARE made in Korea as well as China.


----------



## tenke (Sep 24, 2014)

I have worked at CHI USA in Houston for over 5 years.  Chi no longer manufactures hair tools in the USA.  The irons, dryers, curling irons, etc are wholly manufactured in China and Korea, now.


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 12, 2014)

talks said:


> So I just recently purchased a CHI flat iron from a seller through amazon BUT I am very certain that what I got is completely fake! It just looks so cheap! If any of you own a chi 1" flat iron (black model) and can post a few pictures so that I can compare what I got I would REALLY appreciate it! What I'm looking for is a picture of the circle that has the brand name printed on there, a picture of the actual plates and the on/off switch and the plug. Thanks so much!!


  I did look at CHI when I was first looking at hair tools but I decided to play VERY safe and go for Karmin Hair Tools because of 3 things

  1.  You can order online and choose the country you want to buy from (i.e. choose the currency)
  2.  You can verify the product's authenticity and it automatically registers your warranty
  3.  90 day money back guarantee

  but the clincher for me was that Karmin is a caring company and donates 5% of it's Salon Pro sales to help children in need see http://www.karminhairtools.com/karmin-care-fund


----------



## BeBeautyAshley (Jun 12, 2015)

I have heard of many people complaining of getting fake CHI's, that's why I suggest you always buy from a reputable company and pay the full price over getting in on ebay or another unknown website for cheaper. Cheaper usually means fake, and even if you pay full price, you may still get swindled with a fake. Sucks how we have to be so suspicious when purchasing beauty and makeup products, if you can buy straight from the manufacturer, do it for your peace of mind.


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 28, 2015)

talks said:


> *Hi everyone!
> So I just recently purchased a CHI flat iron from a seller through amazon BUT I am very certain that what I got is completely fake! It just looks so cheap! If any of you own a chi 1" flat iron (black model) and can post a few pictures so that I can compare what I got I would REALLY appreciate it! What I'm looking for is a picture of the circle that has the brand name printed on there, a picture of the actual plates and the on/off switch and the plug. Thanks so much!!
> *



I know this is an old thread but did you manage to work out whether or not what you bought was genuine and if you did, how did you do it?


----------

